# Fehler beim verbinden einer ET200....



## Tmbiz (9 November 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich habe einen Fehler in meiner Hardware.... Ich habe in dem Projekt eine 1512 SPS und eine ET 200 ich konnte der ET200 eine IP Adresse zuweisen aber ich habe eine Fehler wenn ich im Diagnosestatus nachschaue. 


Anzeige unter Diagnosestatus: 

Baugruppe vorhanden.
OK
Fehler in unterlagerter Komponente

Parametrierfehler:

Die Baugruppe hat einen Parametrierfehler erkannt. Parametrierfehler beinhalten:
 - Die Baugruppe kann keine Parameter auswerten (Beispiele für mögliche Ursachen: 
 - unbekannte Parameter, ungültige Parameterkombination). 
 - Der Baugruppe wurden noch keine Parameter zugewiesen. 
 - Die Kalibrierung durch den Anwender passt nicht zur Parametrierung. 
 - Kalibrierfehler
Behebung: Prüfen Sie die Parameter und korrigieren Sie diese. Laden Sie die Parameter danach wieder in die Baugruppe.

Was kann das sein?


----------



## ChristophD (9 November 2017)

ein Parametrierfehler halt,
gehe online und schaue genau nach was in der Diagnose noch alles kommt, auch bei den modulen.

Welche Et200 ist es?
Bei ET200SP sind die häufigsten Ursachen:
Servermodul am ende nicht gesteckt
falsche baseunit benutzt (Abweichung Online/Offline)


----------



## Tmbiz (9 November 2017)

Wenn ich direkt auf das Modul gehe, kommt die Meldung unter Diagnose:

Das in der Detailinformation angegebene IO-Gerät ist ausgefallen oder nicht vorhanden.
Prüfen Sie, ob der Ausfall zu einem geplanten Wartungseingriff gehört.
Prüfen Sie, ob der Ausfall einmalig oder wiederholt auftritt.
Prüfen Sie, ob es weitere Geräteausfälle gibt und lokalisieren Sie das/die ausgefallene Gerät(e) in der Topologie des IO-Systems. Beachten Sie spezielle Gerätetypen (z.B. I-Devices, IE-IE-IOC)
Behebung:
Prüfen Sie die Stromversorgung, Netzwerkverdrahtung und Stecker.
  Das IO-Device kann im Netz nicht gefunden werden. 
Behebung:
Die PLC kann das Gerät eventuell wegen Verdrahtungsproblemen, wegen eines ausgeschalteten Geräts oder eines Geräteausfalls nicht erkennen. Überprüfen Sie die Verkabelung zum Gerät und ob das Gerät eingeschaltet ist und läuft. 
Das IO-Device ist erreichbar, hat jedoch keinen PROFINET-Gerätenamen oder keine IP-Adresse. 
Verwenden Sie einen Online-Zugang / aktualisieren Sie die erreichbaren Geräte, vergeben Sie einen PROFINET-Geätenamen oder verwenden Sie ähnliche Tools, um den PROFINET-Gerätenamen und die IP-Adresse des IO-Device zu prüfen.


----------



## ChristophD (9 November 2017)

????
Passt aber jetzt nicht zusammen, erst Parametrierfehler und jetzt Stationsausfall.
Hast du der ET200, Welche ist es den nun übrigens auch den in HWConfig angegebene Namen verpasst, IP ist das eine, wichtiger ist der Name!


----------



## Tmbiz (9 November 2017)

Ok jetzt geht es ich hatte eine falschen Namen vergeben. Danke


----------

